# Vamo Version V



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Has anyone got a Vamo V5 yet?

Here is Phil Busardo's review.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

On its way from Slowtech. I am a Vamo fan, have the V3. Does Phil approve? Will download and look later.


----------



## Zegee (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> On its way from Slowtech. I am a Vamo fan, have the V3. Does Phil approve? Will download and look later.


which colour u order bud 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> On its way from Slowtech. I am a Vamo fan, have the V3. Does Phil approve? Will download and look later.



Phil likes it but had a nappy rash because it won't so 1,2Ohm and lower.


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/3/14)

According to their site, eciggies has one in stock for R800.00 http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_V...t-S-Steel-Colour-Excludes-Battery-and-Charger


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

I think the Vamo V may be a bit annoying because pressing one of the two little buttons changes the voltage or Power depending on what it's set at... Phil doesn't say of the buttons are lockable...

@Matthee I thought the sub Ohm issue would have been deal breaker for you?

I like the idea of being able to use it in 18350 mode... don't know why because I need the power of the 18650... 

I would like it to have had two beauty rings because it has a slight taper and I wonder of the Nautilus will protrude slightly...


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> According to their site, eciggies has one in stock for R800.00 http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_V...t-S-Steel-Colour-Excludes-Battery-and-Charger



Yip saw that.... that's why I asked because it's now only 24 hours away from my paw!


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/3/14)

Should have known you'd be on top of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Indoor Smokers review...


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Phil likes it but had a nappy rash because it won't so 1,2Ohm and lower.


Don't know what his problem is, because these electronic devices are all limited to 15 W and 5.0 Amps (except new Sigelei), so even if you could do a lower ohm coil (like on the VTR) on it, your device will still treat it as a 1.2 ohm coil. The buttons all have a positive click and pressure to them, which I like. Much better menu system for me than the SVD, and never switches itself off. The buttons are also better located for me. Will post a picture with the Nautilus on my V3 tomorrow - think the size is still the same.
I do not use RBAs on my electronic mods, just cleoromizer tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I do not use RBAs on my electronic mods, just cleoromizer tanks.


Is that simply because of the wattage or is there a safety issue that one needs to be aware of?


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Is that simply because of the wattage or is there a safety issue that one needs to be aware of?


No safety issue that I am aware of. My RBAs are mostly below 1.0 ohms and for RBAs I prefer the unregulated power delivery of a mech mod.


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No safety issue that I am aware of. My RBAs are mostly below 1.0 ohms and for RBAs I prefer the unregulated power delivery of a mech mod.


Thanks, was a bit concerned there because my RBA has a permanent home on my SVD


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Pictures as promised @Rob Fisher. Vamo V3 with Nautilus (18650 mode), looks quite good imo:


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Pictures as promised @Rob Fisher. Vamo V3 with Nautilus (18650 mode), looks quite good imo:



It looks stunning! Now tell me really how much you love that Nautilus? 

Ya I see what Phil was on about about the tapered beauty ring... they should have made it like the SID...

But I think my SVD's days are numbered and will take it's place on a Vape Stand being built for me as we speak...

Thanks for the pics @Matthee! Need to have stuff!


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks stunning! Now tell me really how much you love that Nautilus?
> 
> Ya I see what Phil was on about about the tapered beauty ring... they should have made it like the SID...
> 
> ...


Still prefer the Aerotank, just gives me a better vape. Checked the second video. The guy is quite positive about the Vamo. And he loves the mPT2! Phil's video is too long - just to review an electronic mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Still prefer the Aerotank, just gives me a better vape.



Serious! Well as they say horses for courses... At least one can still get stock of Aerotanks at the moment!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Still prefer the Aerotank, just gives me a better vape. Checked the second video. The guy is quite positive about the Vamo. And he loves the mPT2! Phil's video is too long - just to review an electronic mod!


I allways fall asleep while watching his reviews

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yash (26/5/14)

So I got my V5 last week and I can say apart from the size (not an issue for me though), it's an awesome device. Well built with easy controls and the issues that pbusardo had with the settings changing when you press the buttons have been fixed. Now when you press either button it shows your setting then press again to change. With my mPT3 my vaping experience has moved up to the next level.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MurderDoll (26/5/14)

Yash said:


> So I got my V5 last week and I can say apart from the size (not an issue for me though), it's an awesome device. Well built with easy controls and the issues that pbusardo had with the settings changing when you press the buttons have been fixed. Now when you press either button it shows your setting then press again to change. With my mPT3 my vaping experience has moved up to the next level.
> 
> View attachment 5453





Very nice! 

Looking forward to mine arriving so I can also start playing around with it!


----------

